# AVH - AVITA Medical, Inc



## sam76 (6 July 2008)

This is the new identity of the merger between VSG and CCE 

Market 
capitalisation: 
$9.06m 

Shares on issue: 
$93.47m 

Cash balance: 
$8.7m (as at 30 April 2008)

a market cap of 9 million with nearly all of that in cash 

Really puts no value on their projects (Funhaler and re-cell)

very tightly held company at the moment, I've been trying to get in for a couple of weeks but no one is selling.




ABOUT AVITA MEDICAL LIMITED Avita Medical Limited is a publicly listed biomedical company that is evolving to become a global medical device company. The merger with Visiomed Group Ltd was completed in February 2008 and following the merger the company is now active in the regenerative medicine and respiratory 
markets. 


Regenerative Medicine 

The company develops and distributes tissue-engineered products for the treatment of wounds and other skin defects. Using proprietary tissue culture/collection technology, the company is able to provide innovative treatment solutions derived from the patients own skin, to enhance healing rates, reduce scar formation and reintroduce pigmentation into the skin. 

ReCell ®(www.recell.info) is a stand-alone, rapid cell harvesting device that enables surgeons to treat skin defects using the patient's own cells that are collected during surgery. The surgeon can prepare a small quantity of cells within 30 minutes on site rather than having to send a biopsy to the 
laboratory. ReCell ®has been designed for use in a wide variety of plastic, reconstructive and cosmetic procedures. ReCell ®is gaining acceptance in a number of indications including Vitiligo, a common skin pigmentation disease. 

ReCell ®is approved for sale in Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Croatia, European Union, Hong Kong, Israel, Japan, Malaysia, New Zealand, Norway, Singapore, South Africa, Switzerland and Turkey. The company is currently focused on securing FDA approval for sale of the product in the 
USA. 

Respiratory 

The company commercialises innovative medical technologies for improved medication delivery and adherence in patients suffering from chronic respiratory diseases. The company manufactures and sells a range of spacers for the paediatric, adolescent and adult market and is the leading provider 
of spacers in Australia. 

The Funhaler ®incentive asthma spacer has been designed specifically for the paediatric market, incorporating auditory and visual incentives to encourage children to comply with their medication plan. Clinically demonstrated to improve compliance to prescribed medication by 38% and increase 
proper inhalation technique in children by 60%. The Funhaler ®is patented, CE marked for the EU, FDA cleared for the US and TGA registered in Australia. 

Breath-A-Tech is the leading spacer for adolescents and adults in Australia. The product is effective, compact, easy to use and competitively priced. The Breath-A-Tech hospital-grade spacer can also be autoclaved in the hospital or clinical setting.


----------



## sam76 (8 January 2009)

*Re: AVH - Avita Medical Limited*

volume up and heading in the right direction (even today)

broken through short term resistance and seems to be heading up again.

lot's of cashola in the bank and only 90 million shares on issue.


----------



## sam76 (9 January 2009)

up another 30% to 8.4 cents.

Announcement out this morning can't be the reason for the interest. 

buyers are steppin up quicker as the day moves on.

anyone else follow this one?

only 90 million shares on issue


----------



## sam76 (10 January 2009)

Hey Sam, how's it going?

Not too bad, Sam. And you?

Yeah, very well thanks 

Well it closed on its high yesterday with increasing volume over the last week.

Mind you 500 odd k is nothing to get excited about it's the tightly held register that gets me excited 

Here's another chart.


----------



## sam76 (12 January 2009)

Just hit 10 cents.

I'm wondering if it's to do with the funhaler or maybe recell.

It woould make more sense if it were funhaler related...


----------



## sam76 (10 February 2009)

well this one has started running again.

Plenty of buyers chasing this one up.

Seemed to be a bit of a leaky boat last time with the recell announcement.

perhaps history is repeating itself.


----------



## stevenc (11 February 2009)

Gday Sam I bought some of these a few weeks back at .063. Looks like the products they are selling are gaining acceptance quickly in the medical industry with some very good reviews and with the ISO rating recently more markets are going to be opened up for them. Want to keep these for awhile and see what they do, potential for sales in the fields they treat are huge imo. Your right though the shares dont trade to quickly with this listing and can be hard to get in.


----------



## sam76 (11 February 2009)

G'day Steven.

nice to see you here.

Well AVH has delivered a 600k per year cost saving review and doubled the shelf life of their regen stuff.

opening at 12 cents with support this morning.


----------



## stevenc (11 February 2009)

That was a great start to the day @.12c shame it didnt hold . Good to see some positive news from a company for a change.


----------



## sam76 (24 April 2009)

To the more experienced.

is this showing signs of a cup and handle?

or has the handle part not been long enough?

or am i seeing things that aren't there?


----------



## sam76 (28 May 2009)

Another grant awarded.

This time from The US Miltary for 2 million

Shares pass through 10.5 resistance convincingly.

90 million shares on issue and 5 (or is it 7) million in the bank (not including the latest grant)


----------



## DVEOUS (5 June 2009)

This dog of a stock has a long way to go.
I paid $0.356 (average) for my Cynical Cell Culture shares, and after the 10:1, that equates to $3.56 per share.

So are we all just waiting around for them to rise by $3.45 ish per share?


----------



## DVEOUS (17 August 2009)

Either the search is broken, or nobody has created an AVH topic before?

Anyway, it looks like the mongrel dog CCE Cynical Cell Culture that was transformed into the AVH penny dreadful might begin to redeem itself.

Last week they announced receipt of US$400k (of the US$1.45m) from the US Department of Defense, as a beginning of the "AFIRM" study.

This morning they announce AVH has secured regulatory approval for its
ReCell ® Autologous Spray-On Skin from the Chinese State Food and Drug Administration (SFDA).

Things are looking up for long time CCE investors.
I don't know about you, but I bought CCE at a DCA of $0.35.
After the name change/merge with Visiomed and 1:10 consolidation, that equates to $3.50 a share.
Currently at $0.115, they have a hell of long run to get back to where they were.


----------



## sam76 (17 August 2009)

Gotta love picking a whole lot of these ppuupys up at 4 cents 

This is a big feather in the recell cap.


----------



## sam76 (11 June 2010)

The story gets better and better.

US RECELL SPRAY-ON-SKIN ENROLMENT COMMENCES
*
· First US patient receives ReCell ® Spray-On-Skin treatment
· Results demonstrate accelerated healing and reduced pain with ReCell ®
· Other sites to soon commence treating patients with ReCell ®
· Trial approved by US FDA and sponsored by US defense forces*

10 June 2010, Avita Medical Ltd (ASX: AVH): In an important milestone for Avita Medical the first United States-based treatment of a patient with ReCell ® under the approved FDA protocol was conducted. The treatment of a burns victim on 27 May 2010 was at Wake Forest University Baptist
Medical Burn Center in Winston-Salem, North Carolina.

The patient presented with burns on both arms; burn sites were arbitrarily labelled “A” and “B” per protocol. Through the protocol’s blinded randomisation process one site was assigned treatment with ReCell ®, the other served as a control and was treated with split thickness skin graft, the
current standard of care.

*On seven-day follow-up the patient had excellent results: the ReCell ® graft site had 100% take and was fully re-epithelialised (i.e., the treated wound was completely covered with new skin with no open areas or blisters). In contrast, the control site had 75-80% take with 20-25% of the area having unhealed open interstices. Similarly, the ReCell ® donor site was 100% closed and fully reepithelialised whereas the control traditional graft donor site on the thigh remained open and slightly oozy with numerous bleeding spots. Critically, in self-reporting of pain, the patient reported 0/10 pain at the ReCell ® site and 10/10 pain at the traditional control site.*

“We are very pleased but not surprised by the excellent outcome,” said Dr William Dolphin, CEO Avita Medical. “The ReCell Spray-On-Skin technology offers great benefits to the patient and clinicians and has the potential to deliver significant cost savings to the healthcare system.”
Under the revised and approved FDA protocol ReCell ® Spray-On-Skin and the AFIRM defense forces sponsored study has attracted national and international attention. Television network CNN filmed the procedure for an upcoming production describing new frontier products in regenerative medicine and will continue to follow patients treated with ReCell ®.


----------



## DVEOUS (11 June 2010)

sam76 said:


> The story gets better and better.



LOL!
It couldn't get much worse.

Don't forget, to compare apples with apples, AVH need to get to $3.00 per share.

CCE was trading in the region of $0.30 per share before the 10:1.

So, this dog of a stock has a long way to go, as any long holding CCE "investor" knows.


----------



## sam76 (11 June 2010)

CCE would have been bankrupt by now if VSG hadn't merged with them.



bitter for hanging on or just plain mopey?   

Actually, This bloke answers your whinge better I.

With respect, they don't need to get back anywhere. What they need to do is secure key investment funding support (La Jolla Cove/Fortrend) while at the same developing Tier 1 industry partnerships (AFIRM) to help gain the necessary regulatory approvals (FDA/SFDA/Taiwan/France etc.) in the biggest markets that offer the best potential for high volume sales, and that's exactly what they are doing.

No point in banging on about the past, it's done and dusted, and none of it was done under the current executive leadership. As for the company having a long way to go, so what? Would you have preferred CCE to fail, which it very nearly did? At least you now have a chance to recoup any losses you may have incurred, and that opportunity is entirely due to the work that has been done by Bill Dolphin and the new executive since they implemented the successful merger of CCE/VSG...I say credit where it's due and let them get on with the good work.


----------



## pezzer (21 August 2010)

this stock doesnt seem to be going anywhere.  

Anyone have any idea how the clinical trials are going?

I'm in it for the long haul buying at around 10cents a while ago, but it has just been totally flat.


----------



## reeftip (14 February 2012)

Started talking about this one on another thread (Suhm’s Birds of a feather) but I didn’t want to hijack it by going too off topic talking about this company.

For many years AVH was a dog.  Times have changed, a new CEO with runs on the board and now the company is finally making money.

FDA approval is progressing nicely and should hopefully be in place by June next year at the latest.

Here are a couple of clips 
http://www.azfamily.com/news/health/sprayonskin-117546243.html
http://www.onemedplace.com/onemedtv/play.php?vid=1808


Anyway I like to story.

Disclosure: Stock held


----------



## reeftip (18 February 2012)

They won the 2011 Best of What's New Award from Popular Science in the Health category last December.

Here is a good article 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4137266/Burns-tot-has-spray-on-skin-cure.html

Pretty amazing before and after photos


----------



## reeftip (8 March 2012)

SP has just hit 21 cents.

Bought into this one at 10 cents just before Xmas.

Profit taken

Time to sit back and enjoy the ride 

Interview with the man who just put a big smile on my face

http://www.onemedplace.com/onemedtv/play.php?vid=1919


----------



## pezzer (15 March 2012)

Its nice to see it finally doing something.  I bought in around 10 cents a couple of years ago when I first heard about recell.  Tremendous potential...

Definitely takes a while for it to catch on but its nice to see the stock finally moving and getting some positive press.


----------



## reeftip (15 March 2012)

> Its nice to see it finally doing something. I bought in around 10 cents a couple of years ago when I first heard about recell. Tremendous potential...
> 
> Definitely takes a while for it to catch on but its nice to see the stock finally moving and getting some positive press.




Yes the new CEO has really turned the company around.

The dual listing on the OTC as well as the fact that the phase 3 trials in the US are progressing nicely has put the company on a few investors' radars.

FDA approval is looking likely to happen next year, then the SP will really head north.


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 March 2013)

12 months on and there's been a whole lot of not very much: SP languishing in the pre-teens





Recent shareholder update accompanying the half-year report takes an upbeat tone. I'm not familiar enough with Avita to comment yet on the figures some of which are going backwards (but for which the commentary provides explanations). Perhaps the recent mini-decline reflects disappointment?

So it all sounds upbeat, but this stock is one for the patient (sic) - on its merits one would think it would have made a lot of progress by now ...?

I disclose holdings.


----------



## pezzer (10 August 2013)

I agree

I'm not quite sure how it hasn't gained any ground.  All the studies have been positive and they had some good press.  I still believe in the product.  Its basically stayed in the low teens since I bought other than the slight surge a little over a year ago.

we'll see I guess


----------



## DVEOUS (10 August 2013)

You always need to bear in mind that this company (with the deck chairs in the CCE position) was trading at an equivalent share price of mid $3.  ie; when we received one share for the 10 (at mid 30 cents) we had.

This stock has been an absolute dog, and continues to be so.

The "new management", often used an excuse for things taking longer than expected, have been at it for over 5 years now.  (CCE merger into AVH 2008).

At the end of the day, investors should consider this as being hyped up well beyond where it was ever going to go, IMO.

The AVH share price needs to rise to mid $3 just to get back to where it was, and this isn't going to happen anytime soon, by the look of it.


----------



## Country Lad (10 August 2013)

pezzer said:


> I'm not quite sure how it hasn't gained any ground.




I had looked at the chart and would be looking for a break above the 15.5.  However, I didn't put it on the watchlist because I have the feeling that the market will see a cure for leg ulcers and the announcement of only the initial 3 guinea pigs as ho-hum and not "sexy" enough and look for other biotechs.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pezzer (17 October 2013)

The AVH share price needs to rise to mid $3 just to get back to where it was, and this isn't going to happen anytime soon, by the look of it

I really don't think that applies to someone who bought the stock at 11 cents a share.  I understand you were unhappy with the merger but getting to 3 dollars would make me 5x my money so I would be pretty happy.

They are in a phase 3 trial in the us for fda approval.


----------



## piggybank (29 December 2013)

Annual General Meeting Presentation (held on the 22/11/13) - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=AVH&E=ASX&N=658835 

The company got a speeding ticket on Friday, which it replied to by saying "it didn't know what was causing the price to rise on increasing volume".


----------



## pixel (21 October 2015)

New Life? Or preparation for a cap raising?




Swing-trading while below 12c; could become a stayer if 12c breaks.
Following the recent 9.3c "gift" to Sophisticats, a similar offer to holders seems likely.


----------



## Nicks (19 January 2017)

I've been a holder in AVH for a few months now. While I realise this has taken some years to get to this point, it seems they really are on the business end of things now. Look at the pipeline for the next 12 months, and assuming FDA approval (given they keep getting FDA approvals to increase their 'compassionate use and investigative devices' cases - i.e. approval to use in the real world without the impending FDA approval, this looks quite likely imo). 

Their market cap is very low vs the market potential. SP hovering around the 10c sweet spot and no need to raise extra cash for the next 12 months if you look at their financials. To me, it seems a huge upside potential in the next 12 months with the potential for the market value of this company to increase in multiples. FDA approval will not only unleash the US market but the rest of the world too where they have already been developing sales pipelines. Downside is the risk of not getting FDA approval would be a serious blow but read through the news and judge for yourself.


----------



## Nicks (21 September 2017)

On the movie significantly today, up 18%, after US BARDA $24.3M contract!


----------



## pixel (28 September 2017)

Recent volume spikes and today's announcement -
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01901069
brought AVH back onto my shopping list. 
6.5c is the current resistance that needs to be broken; even then it's still a rather speculative play, but the recently announced long-range contracts have greatly diminished the threat of a total write-off. I'm building a speccie position.


----------



## pixel (4 October 2017)

flare-up after the FDA moved it closer to Approval:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01903959
But 9c??? I don't think so. I'm off with a profit, but keep an eye on it once the exuberance gives way to reason.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2017)

First Fib support has been broken. I'm now looking at 7c for re-entry.


----------



## rnr (5 October 2017)

pixel said:


> First Fib support has been broken. I'm now looking at 7c for re-entry.
> 
> View attachment 72882



 Hey Pixel, that Type A Bullish Divergence showing up on the RHS of the chart looks interesting!


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

AVH has been mostly trading between 5c and 7c during the last 12 months. However, recently an uptrend has begun to form as the share price has risen from 5c in late May to 7.5c today.

On 6 June the company announced that it had raised $16 million via an institutional placement of 320,475,665 shares at 5c. The funds were raised in preparation for the planned U.S. launch of the company's RECELL Device in the treatment of severe burns.

On 28 June AVH announced that it has entered into an agreement to acquire a manufacturing facility in Ventura, California to support the planned U.S. launch of the RECELL Device.

This morning the company released a comprehensive Corporate Presentation that explains the RECELL Device and their strategy moving forward.

With the share price holding above 7c it looks like there may be a period of consolidation at these levels while waiting for the next catalyst.


----------



## greggles (25 September 2018)

High volume, wider daily ranges and solid share price increases for Avita Medical over the last few trading sessions. The catalyst for the increase in activity was the announcement last Friday (21 September) that the FDA has approved AVH's RECELL® System for the treatment of severe burns in the U.S. 

Things seems to be coming together nicely for AVH. The U.S. Market Launch is scheduled for the last quarter of this year and the company had this to say about it in Friday's announcement.


> *U.S. Market Launch *
> 
> In anticipation of approval, AVITA Medical has undertaken substantial efforts to prepare for the U.S. market  launch. These initiatives include the recruitment of sales and marketing leadership highly experienced in regenerative medicine and the treatment of burns, completion and assimilation of extensive direct market research, and establishment of pricing and reimbursement strategies and support infrastructure. With the receipt of FDA approval, the Company will finalize its product packaging and promotional materials to reflect the final approval details and will complete the recruitment and hiring of its field sales team. The Company expects to formally launch the RECELL System in the U.S. in the  fourth calendar quarter of 2018. The Company estimates that inpatient treatment of  burns in the U.S., the initial target for the RECELL System, is an approximately USD $200 million market.




Today AVH was up 35% to 13.5c, finishing the day at its high on volume of 31 million shares, the highest daily volume in 2018.


----------



## barney (26 September 2018)

greggles said:


> High volume, wider daily ranges and solid share price increases for Avita Medical over the last few trading sessions. The catalyst for the increase in activity was the announcement last Friday (21 September) that the FDA has approved AVH's RECELL® System for the treatment of severe burns in the U.S.




Solid … Nice breakout.


----------



## barney (6 October 2018)

greggles said:


> *Things seems to be coming together nicely for AVH*. The




Another good pickup on this one Greg ….. It showed up as a Rising Stock a few days ago. the Chart has consolidated nicely since and it looks like it could move a bit higher yet. 

Around $170 million  market cap and about $17 million in the bank.  You still watching this one @pixel


----------



## greggles (9 January 2019)

After a few months of share price decline and consolidation around 8c, AVH has started to turn north again and in the past few days has increased from 8.1c to a high of 10.5c today. It is currently trading at 10c.

The company announced yesterday that it has commenced the U.S. national market launch of the  RECELL® Autologous Cell Harvesting Device for the treatment of acute thermal burns in patients 18 years and older. The U.S. sales team of Regenerative Tissue Specialists and Clinical Training Specialists that joined AVITA Medical in November 2018 has been trained and fully deployed across the U.S. in support of the nationwide launch of the RECELL System.

10c looks to be an area of resistance for AVH so it will be interesting to see if it can rise and consolidate above that level now that they have launched the RECELL System in the U.S.


----------



## greggles (18 January 2019)

Potential breakout for AVH? In the seven trading sessions since my last post in this thread AVH has been consolidating in a tight range between 10.5 and 11.5c and yesterday looked to be making a move north out of that range. Today it continued to advance and is currently trading at 12.5c. Recent volume would appear to indicate that there is some accumulation occurring.

All AVH needs now is a catalyst to send it through 14c and to a more than six year high. With RECELL currently launching in the U.S. I suspect there should be a reasonable amount of news flow this year, so I feel AVH has every chance of hitting new highs in the short term. One to watch.


----------



## barney (18 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Potential breakout for AVH?




Been a steep move.  I checked the ASX Short Sell list cause I thought it looked like a squeeze, but no short sells on AVH as at the 17th January …..  Looks interesting.


----------



## greggles (21 March 2019)

AVH has staged a miraculous recovery over the last few months, and I only just noticed today.

It was added to the All Ordinaries in the March 2019 Quarterly Rebalance and the most recent Half Year Report showed increasing revenue ($1,813,195  vs. $607,761 in the prior corresponding period).


----------



## SuperGlue (28 March 2019)

FDA approval in Sept last year and commercial marketing since January and so has the SP.
Looks promising for the long term if sales really pick up. Burnt patients hospital stay drastically reduced.
DYOR.


----------



## Zaxon (17 April 2019)

I hear that Avita has the possibility of a 5 year patent extensions on ReCell.  If so, this could be significant in maintaining our IP.


----------



## rnr (26 May 2019)

An interesting consolidation happening over the last 7 bars.


----------



## barney (26 May 2019)

I stopped watching this one after my post back in January ……. idiot


----------



## Zaxon (26 May 2019)

barney said:


> I stopped watching this one after my post back in January ……. idiot



It's also one of my stocks.  I'm up 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 on AVH so far.


----------



## Boggo (23 September 2019)

Zaxon said:


> It's also one of my stocks.  I'm up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you are still holding Zaxon.
Seems I was a bit later to the party than you on this but it just keeps on going.

(click to expand)


----------



## Zaxon (2 October 2019)

Boggo said:


> I hope you are still holding Zaxon.
> Seems I was a bit later to the party than you on this but it just keeps on going.



I am indeed!  Hopefully there's still enough growth left for both of us.


----------



## greggles (8 November 2019)

AVH looks like it's forming a double top in the early 70s. Has its almost 3 month bullish run reached a conclusion for now?

It's been a good run, but it may now be time for some consolidation or a pullback.


----------



## Country Lad (8 November 2019)

greggles said:


> AVH looks like it's forming a double top in the early 70s. Has its almost 3 month bullish run reached a conclusion for now?
> 
> It's been a good run, but it may now be time for some consolidation or a pullback.




Greg, I can't see a double top forming on my various charts. I have had these since the breakout at 46.5 and still quite comfortable with them as a growth stock. Usually a double top becomes evident in P&F charts but the pattern appears to be my favourite stock standard symmetrical growth cycle with the consolidation rests shown.  As always, time will tell.


----------



## greggles (11 November 2019)

Country Lad said:


> Greg, I can't see a double top forming on my various charts. I have had these since the breakout at 46.5 and still quite comfortable with them as a growth stock. Usually a double top becomes evident in P&F charts but the pattern appears to be my favourite stock standard symmetrical growth cycle with the consolidation rests shown.  As always, time will tell.




Looks like we're headed down in the short term. AVH has gone into a trading halt this morning "in order to finalise arrangements around a potential capital raise, which the Company is not in a position to announce to the market at present."

AVH expect to commence trading again on Wednesday morning following the announcement but will probably decline a little as a result of the cap raise. It will be interesting to see what price they get it away at.


----------



## Zaxon (28 December 2019)

AVH has had a remarkable run up this year, though lately it's range bound.  I'm hoping for a breakout soon.


----------



## bigdog (30 April 2020)

Avita Medical is a regenerative medicine company with technology that addresses therapeutic skin restoration. Its RECELL system provides spray on skin therapy used to treat burn wounds. It is also being assessed for use in the treatment of vitiligo, traumatic wounds, scar reconstruction, and for dermatological aesthetic applications. 

Avita Medical reported total product sales of $5.9 million during the March quarter, up from $2.3 million in the March 2019 quarter. For the 9 months ending 31 March, Avita Medical recorded $15.6 million in product sales, well above the $4.2 million in sales recorded in the 9 months to March 2019.


----------



## peter2 (6 June 2020)

AVH is redomiciling to the US Nasdaq market (RCEL). 

Scheme already announced to be voted by shareholders 15 June 2020. 

AVH ASX shareholders will be transferred to Avita-US CDIs that will be traded on the ASX exchange. 

If you hold AVH shares you will have been notified of the scheme.


----------



## aus_trader (7 June 2020)

peter2 said:


> AVH is redomiciling to the US Nasdaq market (RCEL).
> 
> Scheme already announced to be voted by shareholders 15 June 2020.
> 
> ...




Is this a good or bad thing for local ASX shareholders ?


----------



## peter2 (7 June 2020)

AVH will be a US based company not an Aust based company. ASX share holders will be holding AVH-CDIs. Re-domiciling will save costs of preparing reports for two exchanges. It should be a good thing for the company as it will give it more exposure to it's main (only) market, US. Importantly this means it may be easier to attract more investment capital.  

They're hoping that it will be easier to increase exposure and demand for their company.


----------



## aus_trader (7 June 2020)

peter2 said:


> AVH will be a US based company not an Aust based company. ASX share holders will be holding AVH-CDIs. Re-domiciling will save costs of preparing reports for two exchanges. It should be a good thing for the company as it will give it more exposure to it's main (only) market, US. Importantly this means it may be easier to attract more investment capital.
> 
> They're hoping that it will be easier to increase exposure and demand for their company.




Thanks for the detailed explanation Peter. I have had some confusion about that CDI structure of other shares as well that appear on our exchange.


----------



## bux2000 (26 June 2020)

*AVH* Avita Therapeutics FPO (AVH-ASX)
Last: $0.450 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





0*  0%
*Sector:* Pharmaceuticals, Biotechnology & Life Sciences
Add to watchlist
VWAP: *$0.439*

see moreAvita Medical Ltd (AVH) is a global regenerative medicine company that provides a novel approach to skin regeneration. The products provide treatment solutions which are derived from the regenerative properties of a patient's own skin. A...
Detail

Charts

Depth

Profile

Overview

Morningstar
recommendation

Morningstar
research
*Depth*
as at 19:00:00, Tuesday 23 June, 2020 (AEST)  


Last Change Buy Sell Open High Low VWAP Volume Turnover
$0.450 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0*  0% - - $0.450 $0.450 $0.420 $0.439 45,941,883 $20,155,604

Market depth data is unavailable. Please try again.

_I hold a few AVH
It would appear a small amount of AVH has been bought and sold over the past few days at 45c - 42c. I have not been in a position to watch the open on any of these days.
 I have quickly tried to sift thought the noise on Hot Copper but am no further ahead always hard to distinguish true knowledge and those hanging to wishful hope. 
Although the brokers page has not copied and pasted as I would have wished .....Morningstar has a valuation at 95c but with a SELL recommendation and showing market depth as unavailable.
Even more confused when I find AVHDA closing today at $7.73 ish...........maybe I am the one now hanging to wishful hope 
I would like to better understand the situation ...I guess it is to do with what Peter explained previously.

Thanks for your time

bux_


----------



## peter2 (26 June 2020)

AVH have redomiciled the company to the US-Nasdaq exchange. AVH shares on the ASX are being converted to AVH-CDI. A CDI ( Chess Depository Interest) is an ASX security that is traded on an overseas exchange (eg US).  During this conversion the ASX is using the code AVHDA. The conversion involves a consolidation of shares and a currency adjustment. The conversion is 5:1.

On the ASX, AVH are not trading, instead the AVH-CDIs are trading as AVHDA until all the paperwork is completed.  You've already noticed that the price of the AVH-CDIs (AVHDA) is very different. In the last few days they've gone from 9.50 to 7.81.

The price of AVD-CDIs will now follow the price of the US shares that are trading as RCEL.


----------



## bux2000 (26 June 2020)

Hi  Peter,

Thank you for taking the time to explain the situation so fully. 
I will watch with interest the process unfolding......and just when I thought I was coming to grips with some of the Market processors.  
I have always found participation a great teacher......and the help of a friend.

Thank you again for your time

bux


----------



## Miner (13 July 2020)

AVH published this story today on ASX. The company was pleased but the market slammed a price down by 10%. Yes, it has been sliding on the last three days also
Does anyone suggest what could have been the drive for the negative reaction?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgkmcw8k51nn.pdf

This was published on 10th July - not positive but not warranted for this fall of 10% and no reaction was shown on 10th July.
Is there a surprise waiting ???
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200710/pdf/44kdw17zxdjjsq.pdf
Searching for an answer - I found this is what Fools reported v
https://www.fool.com.au/2020/07/10/why-avita-chorus-evolution-new-hope-shares-are-dropping-lower/
https://www.fool.com.au/2020/07/10/avita-therapeutics-share-price-on-watch-after-q4-update/
Or could be the AVH stops trading in ASX ??
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200629/pdf/44k1bw6w3ppsns.pdf


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2020)

@Miner who would have thought mate.

Some good figures there.....maybe people wanted more? I don't know the answer but some very strange moves all round on the market.


----------



## peter2 (13 July 2020)

The main focus of hospitals in the US is COVID-19. All resources have been deployed to deal with this major public health issue at the expense of other important health issues. Hospital administrators won't have the time to look at other significant medical solutions until COVID-19 is well under control. 

It's got to be tough for companies like AVH and PVN to get and hold administrator attention on their solutions for burn victims. If the medical treatments of AVH and PNV provide better medical outcomes and cost reductions then they will be in demand in the future. 

Shareholders will have to be very patient during this pandemic.


----------



## Miner (13 July 2020)

peter2 said:


> The main focus of hospitals in the US is COVID-19. All resources have been deployed to deal with this major public health issue at the expense of other important health issues. Hospital administrators won't have the time to look at other significant medical solutions until COVID-19 is well under control.
> 
> It's got to be tough for companies like AVH and PVN to get and hold administrator attention on their solutions for burn victims. If the medical treatments of AVH and PNV provide better medical outcomes and cost reductions then they will be in demand in the future.
> 
> Shareholders will have to be very patient during this pandemic.



Thanks @peter2  and @Trav.
Good there is nothing alarming here.
I put a buy order at $7.5 and $7.1 thinking they will never happen and forgot to follow.
Today both got executed letting me think this could be a heart burn for me.


----------



## Miner (16 July 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200716/pdf/44kkvq5k0fzfj0.pdf
Another announcement with Company pleased and market banged to move the share price further south. Where is @greggles to announce  bottom is come


----------



## Telamelo (15 September 2020)

AVH  good looking bullish chart in crossing above $7.50 on very good volume/momentum etc.

Please DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Miner (16 September 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200914/pdf/44mmczt97swp93.pdf - director selling and 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200915/pdf/44mn21ltcjf4w0.pdf - director had enough and not going to recontest.
the volume of transaction did not show any spike either.
With US situation unless it is COVID 19 benefit, rest of medical stocks are not flying.
waiting with great patience.


----------



## finicky (16 September 2020)

Weird. I Looked at this one just today. Chart looks to have possibilities but I'd need a strong reason to buy anything these days and that is not provided by a company that is making rapid strides in revenue but the same in mounting losses. Seems a good speculation for a global market in various skin maladies,vitiligo is what got me looking at it, with a good pedigree in a sense coming out the burn research of that professor Fiona Whatsit but how long before it becomes a real business justifying the current price of 26x revenue? I'll look again in the crash.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2020)

In July 2020, Avita switched its primary listing to the US Nasdaq index given 95 per cent of its revenue comes from the US with nearly all its employees there too.

Morningstar forecasts a loss of $US14 million on sales of $US42 million by financial 2022 and has a fair value estimate of $18 on its ASX-listed shares.

On Tuesday, the shares changed hands for $7.51 and are up more than six-fold in five years on the back of its US sales growth; the shares on Wall Street last traded at $US27.18 based on five ASX CDIs being worth one share in the Nasdaq listing.


----------



## aus_trader (16 September 2020)

Happy to monitor AVH as @finicky said.

But looks like a lot of Biotech experts here 🤓

I don't want to contaminate this thread by posting about another much smaller biotech, but could the experts please have a look at my question at the IMC thread ?

*IMC - Immuron Limited*


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2020)

There's a real need for the AVH process for regenerating skin (and also PNV's process for burns) . We all neglect this most important organ, our own skin. Both processes have shown attractive economic benefits as well as the medical ones. 

Unfortunately it takes time to get a new procedure into a medical setting (hospitals) and currently they're focused on one thing only (COVID-19). It's going to be a long wait before AVH and PNV can significantly increase their revenue.


----------



## System (21 January 2021)

On January 21st, 2021, AVITA Therapeutics, Inc changed its name to AVITA Medical, Inc.


----------



## debtfree (28 August 2021)

It's been a year since the last post so I thought I throw up a weekly chart of AVH. 
I know there were 4 reports that came out yesterday (27th August), I haven't viewed them but just letting you know of them, I'll leave this area to the guys that are good with report reading.  

*Weekly Chart:* AVH got punished in the market pullback Feb/Mar 20 (fell from $17+ down to $6.50) and has struggled since, falling to a low of $4.40 in June. 

No previous high after a higher low has been taken out since which is the situation at the moment. Volatility has decreased as you can see the Bollinger Bands are coming closer together - $4.50 support looks good - a higher low - ready to break the down trendline - some buying in Jan, June and now by the looks of things, moving averages are close together. 

Is this going to be the start of the trend upward ? Only time will tell but first,  lets see if it can break that previous high of $5.89 and drag the short MA above the Long MA.


----------



## finicky (14 March 2022)

How it's going. Chart has further deteriorated. Nothing to buy here yet imo, if ever. Although Montgomery Investments disagrees - posted a substantial holder notice back in Nov 1 2021. 
Quite a few announcements about equity payments to management. 
Half ending Dec 31 - more revenue offset by higher operating costs. 
If the business ever floats without burning capital then management will come out ok.

Weekly


----------



## Country Lad (14 March 2022)

finicky said:


> Nothing to buy here yet imo, if ever. Although Montgomery Investments disagrees - posted a substantial holder notice back in Nov 1 2021.



Interesting @finicky, I'm with you.  There is not much Montgomery says that fills me with confidence.  So far he is down the chute by $1.485 million on his holdings in AVH.


----------

